# Psychology Job anxiety



## lostpsychologist

Hello beautiful people!

First off, I'd like to thank you for taking your time and reading through my post, i'm really grateful and appreciate your attention. 

As summer came, and I got too much time to spend thinking, I've been getting really concerned about what I am to do with my future.

In fall I'm starting my 4th final year of Bachelor's degree in Psychology at university in the UK. I'm originally from Russia, so I'm studying on visa. After next year I'd like to take one year off to gain some work experience before I start doing my Master's. I've come to conclusion that UK is not the place where I'd like to continue living, so I'm thinking about finding this year long job in Brazil. I was wondering if it's possible to find ANY psychology related job for non-portuguese speakers in Brazil?? 

Thank you very much for your attention! Look forward to hearing from you! :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## AnthonyRMC

I seriously doubt that you will find a job here, without speaking Portuguese.
Plus of course there is the visa problem.

But why not come down as a tourist, and see if you like it here.
You can stay for up to 180 days (90 on entry, that can be extended by another 90,) learn some Portuguese, and see what you think.


----------



## pedrosimao

It can be hard to find something. If I was you I would search jobs in british and american schools, or also within the russian community. But russian community seems to be very small in Brazil.

Anyway... as other people said, learning portuguese can open thousands of doors for you. Why dont you star from that?


----------

